# Adult or Adolescent?



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

I still live at home and go to school, I feel like a kid.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Oh my God... I fit into the 20's and 30's age group now :fall. There is no way I am an adult. Just look at my avatar :lol.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I still feel a child inside.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm a 31 year old kid


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I think that everyone has an inner child inside of them and yes I am very in touch with mine. :lol :stu


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

"Acting your age" must be the ugliest sentence in the English language. There is no "right" way to act when you're a certain age. We are far too much influenced by media, pop culture and the rest of society telling us that you're less of a person when you don't do this, act like that, dress like this etc. If I don't measure up to the image of what a 20-something should be in someone else's eye, then so be it. I do want I want, or at least try to. 

Being an adult just means being biologically fully grown. Emotionally, there isn't an adult on this entire planet.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 31, but feel more like a kid at times. When my father was 31 he was well-established in his career, owned a home, had been married for years, had one son and another one on the way.

What do I have at 31? I live at home in the same bedroom I've had since 1973. Instead of owning a house I've never even lived on my own. I've never even owned my own car and I've never yet had a real job of any sort. Instead of being married, I'd be lucky if I ever went on a date.


----------



## rocknroll (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm 44 and would call myself a "very responsible kid." I like to play at playgrounds, watch Spongebob, play Nintendo and computer games, but still find time to get my chores done without a fuss.


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

I feel like an adult in some ways, a kid in others. I am responsible, have a job and my own apartment and support myself, and I am working on a degree to start the career I want. But in many ways i am still a kid because I can't handle any type of romantic relationship (I've never even dated), and I am so insecure and lacking in confidence. I am constantly questioning my ability to make the right decision.


----------



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

I usually feel very adultlike.despite the fact that i dont have bills to pay yet or a full time job...I feel I'm on adult level mentally though


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

I feel round about my age more or less. Depends on the day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I feel like 15


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Depends on the day. I'm usually just a big kid but some days I feel like I'm 90.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have the mentality of a child.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Sometimes I feel like a child, sometimes like a middle aged woman. I've never felt very much like a young person.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

_hope I die before I get old..._

My bro-in-law is nearly 40 but has the heart of as kid. Very cool guy, and hopefully I can stay that way when i'm his age.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Most of the time, I feel like a kid._


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I feel like a kid, I still have the same childish interests and emotions that do not befit an adult :fall.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I act my age. I was once called "super responsible" by someone who was too polite to call me boring.


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

The older I get, the younger I act LOL.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I feel like both. One day I might sit in the grass and blow bubbles, and the next I want to have a stimulating philosophical conversation. Or maybe at the same time.


----------



## Linda1973 (Jul 30, 2014)

*I am the same way*

:blank


UltraShy said:


> I'm 31, but feel more like a kid at times. When my father was 31 he was well-established in his career, owned a home, had been married for years, had one son and another one on the way.
> 
> What do I have at 31? I live at home in the same bedroom I've had since 1973. Instead of owning a house I've never even lived on my own. I've never even owned my own car and I've never yet had a real job of any sort. Instead of being married, I'd be lucky if I ever went on a date.


----------



## Linda1973 (Jul 30, 2014)

yeah I can relate. I am 41.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Even adults don't act their age all the time.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm 19 and I don't feel like an adult at all. I have never had a job, never had a girlfriend, have no friends, I'm failing at school etc.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm a 31 year old kid


And now 41. Holy ****.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

i always still feel 15/16 its weird


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

Kid. I may look like I am twenty, but really, I'm only 17. Don't let my age fool you!!


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Necro-bumping a thread made a decade ago...this thread is like ancient SAS ruins! :lol

I see myself more as a kid-adult. I kinda define "adult" as someone who has quite a bit of life experience. I don't really have much.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm 21 but I feel 35 most of the time. I have my immature moments though! I've always felt older for my age.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Despite feeling older than my age, I don't feel like I've reached adulthood. I work as a part time bagger, don't even make a thousand a month, I live at home, never been in a relationship, etc. I don't think my "real life" will begin until I get married and have children. That;s when I think I'll really reach adulthood.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I should probably act my age. What's my age again?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I certainly don't feel like an adult at my age should be. I feel more like a 19-20 year old and am about in the same place progression wise as someone that age.

I usually act mature but I have an immature side that pops up now and again. Like another poster said, at my age, my dad already had a wife, kid, house, job, etc. while I do not.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm Batman!


----------

